# Bait running Reels



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Just sold my canoe and I have money burning a hole in my pocket. What reel do you suggest. I have a Daiwa Regal 4000 BRI loss several because it only holds 12 lbs (line breaks if caught in weeds, or logs). 



Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know what you mean it only holds 12 # line. do you mean it only shown the line cap for 12# line. you can use a heavier line than is given on the spool. I have an older shimano baitrunner 350 and I don't know what line is on the spool but I use 50# braid on it for saltwater fishing. I have a spinning reel that only gives the line cap up to 10# but I use 20# suffix 832 braid on it for bass fishing. I haven't had a problem with any of my spinning reels with heavier line than they give the cap for on the spool.

I may be totally off base about what your talking about. and if I am im sorry I chimed in. but the line cap on the spool is just a guide as to how much line of that weight will fit on the reel and not the max poundage you can use.
sherman


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I have two spools I will have to try #15 or #17 on it

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

It really depends on your budget, how far you need to cast, and how heavy a reel you feel like toting around. 

I got three Shimano Big Baitrunner LCs used several years ago for $500 and I love them. These are overkill for everyday/short range fishing, but the large diameter spool is meant for thicker lines and long range fishing. I have 14-15lb Suffix Seige on these and don't have much need for anything heavier. This model has been redesigned in the last couple years, so I can't vouch for the new model.

Before those I had a series of Okuma Epixors in 50 and 65 sizes. The 50s were my preferred size, which is probably similar to your Daiwa. These reels did start having some issues with the baitrunner disengaging after years of severe abuse. I still carry a couple of these beat up reels with me on long sessions for lighter rods (3lb TC).

One reel I would not recommend is the Fox FS1000, which I have had several issues with. I won one of these and bought a second to have a pair shortly after they were released. The bait clicker (the actual clicky sound) on one went out on the second session, and the same reel had a temporary issue where the rotor was locked up. It took several minute of cranking the handle forward and reverse to finally ease it past whatever was binding it up internally. Fortunately, there was no fish on at that time. That reel was ultimately replaced by Wacker Baits, but I did have further issues with one of the other reels.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I love My Okuma Avengers, I've had them for 7 years and have caught everything from 10lb channel cat to 150lb Sharks on them , wont own another brand of bait runners


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

CarpRule said:


> I have two spools I will have to try #15 or #17 on it
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


now I think you are getting the idea of using heavier line. but if you just want a new baitrunner reel you cant beat the shimano baitrunners. they come in many different sizes to fit your needs.
sherman


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking and heavier line 14to 17 lbs

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait to try it out!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You wasted no time. What are you going to pair it with?


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

9' med weight rod

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Psh, get a 12 foot medium. Go hard.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

It will not fit in my hyundai 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

man you wasn't kidding about getting another reel. you made a great choice that reel should do tricks for you, LOL.
sherman


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Got it in the water already too. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Jelly.
What pound test do you have for the main line?
You should get a more sensitive and longer rod, lighter test. 
Looks like you have a catfish set up at the moment! Haha
Awesome reel though. 
Lets see some fish caught!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

